# Assistance Please



## rayrichards (Mar 23, 2008)

Hello all, Kalimera
We have just joined this website and organisation. I appreciate you must have repeated this numerous times in the past but as I say we have not been here before.
In a nutshell we are looking to buying a home on mainland Greece near the coast and in a couple of years moving over and living there. We currently live in Tenbury Wells in Worcestershire and although we love it here there is a limit to how much you can take of the cost of living here.
We have been told that whilst we were looking at a resale property, it is more cost effective to buy a new property due to Greek Taxation.
We have also been told a number of other things that we would like some clarification on. Can any kind ex pat take pity on us and assist us in our quest.
I look forward to speaking with you lucky people out there.
Ray & Sue Richards


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum
Cant help but maybe someone will be along soon with answers


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Kalispera !
I am not sure if it's the same anymore.....but, I am assuming you've been to Greece......you will have noticed many houses with flat roofs and spikes sticking out the top, well once upon a time this was done so the the family could grow up and add additional floors to the property and only pay one tax, when a roof was finally put on !
Like I say it may well have changed now, but I reckon if you've got a roof buying a resale should not be any worse than buying a new build.
Nance.


----------



## lizzybeth (Mar 23, 2008)

hi.

i have just recently purchased a new build apartment 60ks west of athens. It is from a local wel known and experienced builder in that area. the process is not as straight forward as it could be, there are many intricacies that do not exsist in uk. I was very lucky that i have some very good friends from greece who acted as my representative in all matters. the cost on top of purchase price can be quite large , so be prepared. Things you expect as normal are extras to the basic price, such as a fitted kitchen does not include appliances, although the carpenter will fit them but not electrically connect, this is your job to arrange. no light fittings are supplied. the beauracracy can be daunting and costly. But it was all worth the effort. Oh yes and white goods are very expensive. I would recommend you travel around the area of your choice and see it in all the seasons, some villages are vibrant in summer but desolate in winter. good luck.


----------



## barb (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi welcome to the forum. me and my family used to live in zante, i agree cost of living here is is far too expensive. We are moving back at end of year to patra mainlandand building our own on our piece of land we have got up the mountains where our greek family friend lives with his family and owns most of this area. My son is moving back to zante cos he has got to work with yannis son in the restraunt all year round, i dont know if you would be better off buying a new property or old cos of tax reasons, but it is cheaper to build your own at your lesiure. 

barbara


----------



## Osprey (Jan 23, 2008)

*Hope this helps...*

*My advice would be to enlist the services of a respected local realtor. Get their advice on locating an attorney to look over any deal before you close. There are always choices when it involves tax laws. As it is said, tax evasion is against the law; tax avoidance is not. If they don’t save you more than you would otherwise spend you found the wrong experts.

I too hope to move my boat to Greece and spend at least a year exploring all the antiquities and the ancient civilization that is the foundation for so many western countries.

Wishing you all the best…*


----------



## Ade03 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hello Ray,

I might be able to help.

I worked in Real Estate in UK and am doing so here.

Send me your email via private message and I will send you a detailed document on taxes etc.

I can also assist you with an English speaking lawyer, mortgage etc if you need one.

If you tell me your budget I can tell you how much you need roughly to complete the process.

Regards,
Ade


----------

